# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Как отучить от побегов из дома ?

## Наташа

У нас кобель немецкой овчарки , возраст 5 лет. Сегодня получилась неприятная ситуация . Он убежал из квартиры на улицу,за собакой ,которая подошла к нашей двери .Я была в комнате ,а подруга случайно открыла входную дверь, он её оттолкнул и только пятки мелькнули  :0185:  Я выбежала на улицу , он у подъезда , верхом на собаке, шерсть дыбом , та визжит. Я его за ошейник и домой . Раньше такого не было. Всегда вместе дверь открываем , даже держать не надо , стоит рядом .А тут, такое получилось  :Ac:     Прошу совета , как отучить его от таких побегов ? И как за такое его правильно наказывать? И где нужно наказывать на улице или когда уже пришли домой ?

----------


## Sergey

А за что наказывать? За собственное невнимание? Нормальная охрана территории, в следующий раз соседа сожрет. За собакой не следили (подруга не в счет), фиксирующих команд не давали, собачка решила прогнать чужака.

----------

